# Peditório para compra de um Disco p/ o mirror do Gentoo PT

## lowgitek

Se acha que pode contribuir na compra de um disco novo para o nosso mirror nacional responda com o seu voto e se possivel acrescente um comentário a dizer até quanto estaria disposto a contribuir. 

A sua colaboração é importante para toda a comunidade do Gentoo em Portugal. 

Obrigado pela vossa colaboração.

Elton Machado

elton.machado[a]oninet.pt

PS:  Convem apenas dizer ainda que no final dessa voação iremos contabilizar o número de pessoas dispostas a ajudar e a média dos valores a que estariam dispostos a contribuir, afim de achar um valor justo para cada um. Portanto se respondeu que sim, é importante que nós, que diga até quanto estaria a pensar em contribuir. 

O resultado final das contribuições irá directamente para a compra do disco, que seria doado a instituição que nos cedesse as instalações para a implementação do mesmo mirror, com o compromisso que o único fim dado ao mesmo seria esse.Last edited by lowgitek on Sun Jan 26, 2003 4:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## RoadRunner

Yep, sim. Seria um disco da comunidade Gentoo de Portugal e seria colocado no local que mais vantagens tivesse. Até ver, a minha opinião vai para a Universidade de Évora.

Não concordo com a doação, acho que deve ser entendido como, o disco é da comunidade Gentoo Portugal e quem ficar com ele está a fazer um favor á comunidade, continuando o disco a ser nossa propriedade e podendo alterar o local do mirror caso assim se entenda.

Em relação a valor, acho que um valor porreiro seriam os 10 euros, sendo o valor máximo 20 euros.

----------

## gotcha

Tal como disse no #gentoo-pt, existe a possibilidade do disco ser colocado na Universidade de Évora se assim for acordado, sendo esta possibilidade para ser confirmada esta segunda ou terça-feira por mim.

Quanto ao valor a contribuir para o disco, acho que 10 euros era o ideal mas com o número de contribuições que vai haver nem vai chegar a tanto   :Very Happy: 

export MAX_CASH_HD="20 euros"

^D logged out

----------

## davidsb

Eu posso contribuir até 10

A crise afecta-nos a todos.....

Há alternativas a Universidade de Évora ?

Alguém reparou no recém-criado www.linux.pt ?

(Acho o logotipo um bocado estúpido)

Seria interessante reunir numa página web, os nomes e contactos de todos que fazem parte da comunidade gentoo, aliás essa página podia ir mesmo para a máquina que tem o mirror.

----------

## humpback

Vamos por partes:

1- Declaração de voto:

Eu votei negativamente. O problema não são sinceramente os 10-20-40 gigas do mirror de gentoo, um disco de 80 gigas deve custar na casa dos 100-150 euros. O problema é a connectividade. Se se quer algo bem feito convem ter as coisas em locais fiaveis, e as universidades são maus sitios para algo deste tipo. As linhas estao regra geral congestiundadas e quando vão de vela ninguem se preocupa em por aquilo online em tempo razoavel.

Os isp's ainda nao perceberam as vantagens quem tem por ter bons mirrors de ftp e por isso pouco querem saber.

Por estas razoes eu agradeço de boa vontade que o people que tem possibilidade apague um pouco de pr0n dos discos e coloque uns mirrors de gentoo/freebsd/apache ..... Mas dai a eu pagar é outra historia.

2-O linux.pt . O linux.pt é uma historia bem antiga. O linux.pt foi criado a alguns anos por um grupo de pessoas portuguesas com a benção do Linus Torvalds. A ideia (do Linus) era criar um "local" onde a comunidade tuga se podesse encontrar. Até hoje nada foi feito  :Sad: 

Podem tentar mandar uns mails para eles a pedir mas acho que a sorte não será grande.

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *humpback wrote:*   

> as universidades são maus sitios para algo deste tipo. As linhas estao regra geral congestiundadas e quando vão de vela ninguem se preocupa em por aquilo online em tempo razoavel.

 

Concordo plenamente, aqui no ISCTE a linha está completamente congestionada desde as 9:30 até à hora do jantar (19:00), porêm o resto do tempo até que é suportável.

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Os isp's ainda nao perceberam as vantagens quem tem por ter bons mirrors de ftp e por isso pouco querem saber.

 

Para o caso dos ISPs de banda larga, até me pergunto se não será um negócio obrigar os utilizadores a gastarem tráfego Internacional. Que me dizem?

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro

----------

## RoadRunner

 *humpback wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por estas razoes eu agradeço de boa vontade que o people que tem possibilidade apague um pouco de pr0n dos discos e coloque uns mirrors de gentoo/freebsd/apache ..... Mas dai a eu pagar é outra historia.
> 
> 

 

Prefiro dar de boa vontade 10 euros e ter um mirror pt numa universidade (e veja-se o caso da uevora que estava bastante boa imho) do que esperar que isso aconteça  :Wink: 

----------

## GotTLoS

Eu tb votei sim. Penso que seria melhor um mirror num ISP ou no linux.pt (seja o que isso se vier a tornar...) mas se isso e' dificil nao me custa contribuir, 10 penso que e' uma boa base de contribuicao, eu sou estudante e ando sempre teso mas da-se um jeito  :Smile: . 

inte'.

----------

## darktux

Se vocês querem os mirrors por causa dos limites da Netcabo, tenham cuidado, porque por exemplo disseram-me que da Netvisão para a Netcabo, conta para os utlizadores da mm como sendo internacional, por isso vejam lá isso...

(eu pessoalmente uso Netvisão, ñ há  daqui pa ng   :Razz:  )

----------

## lowgitek

Quando coloquei a questão acabei por lapso meu a não dizer quanto é que estaria no máximo disposto a dar como oferta ao projecto. 

Bom para alem de pode patrocinar a coisa a tentar a arranjar ao melhor preço possível do mercado sem qualquer margem de lucro estaria disposto a contribuir no máximo com 10 euros. 

Em relação ao disco poder estar a servir de mirror numa universidade ou ISP, para mim pessoalmente não é muito relevante esse facto desde que se oferecessem a por uma boa conectividade de acesso ao mirror, no caso de estar alojado num ISP como a cprm  ou qualquer outro é óbvio que a oferta do hardware seria descabida de qualquer sentido. No entanto caso o único impedimento neste momento ser mesmo a falta de espaço, então acho que isso seria um bom começo para qualquer coisa. Já agora um disco de 40gb ficaria a volta de 70 euros portanto não seria assim tao caro como isso dependendo do número de pessoas a colaborar. 

Um Abraço, 

Elton Machado.

----------

## morphine

Provavelmente um de vocês já pode fazer isto mas de qualquer modo... Eu posso comprar o disco ao preço de revenda, se sempre for para o fazer. É só dizerem-me alguma coisa.

----------

## davidsb

Parece que o problema do disco está "resolvido", julgo que se consegue arranjar pessoas suficientes para o patricionio do disco. Acho que a grande questão agora, é onde o por.

ISPs VS Universidades

Como tinha sugerido, acho que era bom reunir numa lista os locais que estão dispostos a suportar o mirror, e fazer uma discussão de modo a chegarmos a um acordo.

O que acham da ideia?

----------

## X73

por mim, pago, mas que é verdade é... um problema arranjar a banda!... enfim depois decidiamos quanto dar... 10 cada nao custa... mesmo nada...

bem tive desaparecido... quero voltar ao gentoo, até porque o meu CS ja bulie MUITO BEM  :Wink:  roadrunner get ready  :Wink:  na mcp vai haver porrada  :Wink: )) ehehe

----------

## RoadRunner

Bem, se for num ISP poderia te as suas vantagens, mas talvez o maior problema seria a questão de alguns ISP's contabilizarem tráfego internacional. Daí que talvez numa Universidade fosse a escolha mais equilibrada. 

X73 - Benvindo de novo. E em relação ao counter Strike, vai praticando. Na ultima LAN arrasei completamente.. acho que era a raiva toda de programar em java por muito tempo, hehe

----------

## PT_LAmb

Eu dava 5, mas se acordarem nos 10, não será por isso que não contribuirei. Faz-se mais um sacrifíciozinho.

Quanto à localização... definitivamente acho que não faz sentido estar a doar discos aos ISPs, pois são eles que ganham em reduzir o tráfego nas suas linhas. E mais, em qual seria posto o mirror? Todos quereriam que fosse nas suas máquinas, afinal não sei se eles não cobram uns aos outros pelo tráfego feito entre eles. Atenção! não tenho conhecimento sobre o assunto. Pergunto-me se o GIGAPIX da FCCN cobre todo o tráfego nacional...

Digo que deverá ser feita a doação a uma universidade que tenha uma boa linha, e claro, que esteja disposta a colocar o mirror online.

X73, benvindo!  :Very Happy: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

PS - Estou gostando da determinação do pessoal. Faz-me sentir em casa.  :Smile: 

----------

## morphine

Eu tenho alguns bons contactos na UA e sou membro do GLUA (Grupo Linux Universidade Aveiro); vou ver a possibilidade de se fazer lá o mirror.

----------

## darktux

Eu já fui membro da GLUA (ainda lá devo aparecer na página), e n me parece que consigam por um mirror do Gentoo a bulir, pelo menos do rsinc, com a burocracia que há para aí para se abrir uma porta   :Wink: 

----------

## morphine

Meu... tu nao sabes as portas q eu abro na UA, nem que seja à pancada... :D

----------

## RoadRunner

 *morphine wrote:*   

> Meu... tu nao sabes as portas q eu abro na UA, nem que seja à pancada... 

 

[Herman]

Interrompi, só para dizer que gosto muito deste gajo!

[/Herman]

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *morphine wrote:*   

> Meu... tu nao sabes as portas q eu abro na UA, nem que seja à pancada... 

 

Lol!!! Força...

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## morphine

E para passar das palavras às acções, não só abri a porta na UA, como praticamente entrei cavalgando um bulldozer de ira flamejante pelos portões daquela tasca adentro, fazendo os reles mortais fugir à frente da minha ira divina :D

Ok, continuando...

O GLUA está disposto (leia-se: interessado!) em fazer mirroring dos ficheiros, basta que lhes ofereçamos o disco. Sim, oferecer, o disco fica propriedade deles, comprometendo-se a fazer permanentemente (tanto quanto "permantentemente" estiver nas mãos deles) mirroring dos ficheiros. Dado que pelas minhas observações um disco de 80GB fica aproximadamente pela casa dos 90/100 euro, penso que será esta a compra ideal.

Os recursos que a UA oferece ao GLUA são praticamente nulos para além da largura de banda, e por isso concordo perfeitamente ("fair and square") que o disco fique com eles, não só para mirroring do Gentoo, mas também de tantas distros quantas for possível. A palavra da "manutenção de contrato" fica junto deles e particularmente dos meus colegas e amigos pessoais que do grupo fazem parte. Aproveito desde já, independentemente do destino final desta iniciativa, para agradecer ao Diogo Gomes pelo apoio imediato.

PS - Só é possível fazer FTP, rsync lá é extremamente difícil, devido às políticas dos "poderes mais altos". Mesmo assim, "a cavalo quase dado, não se olha muito aos dentes".

----------

## lowgitek

 *morphine wrote:*   

> E para passar das palavras às acções, não só abri a porta na UA, como praticamente entrei cavalgando um bulldozer de ira flamejante pelos portões daquela tasca adentro, fazendo os reles mortais fugir à frente da minha ira divina 
> 
> 

 

Obrigado pelo teu empenho nessa tarefa tb desde já em todos os users do gentoo em Portugal. 

Em relação ao preço final a pagar pelo disco ficamos talvez a espera de mais algumas subscriçoes visto que só teríamos todos a ganhar com isso de qualquer forma uma cifra apartir de 5 euros era uma sifra aceitável. 

Em relação ao disco ser de 80 gb... bem se fosse de 40 o disco sairia a menos de 70 euros logo muito mais barato mas fico a espera que vcs digam mais algo sobre o assunto. 

Mais uma vez obrigado ao empenho de todos nessa iniciativa talvez única pelas nossas terras lusitanas., e talvez até um exemplo a seguir. 

Um abraço, 

Elton Machado.

----------

## SyGo

sou gajo para dar os 10 euros...

contudo lamento que o rsync nao seja possivel.  :Sad: 

mas ja é melhor que nada.

hasta!

----------

## Nestum

Fico contente pelo empenho da comunidade gentoo na busca por uma solucao para o problema do mirror. Queria no entanto relembrar que aqui na Universidade de Évora onde outrora existiu um mirror gentoo bastante rapido, que foi encerrado por falta de espaço e dai ter dado a ideia de uma "vaquinha" para um disco continua disponivel. Basta apenas que "esse disco" exista para se por a correr na maquina, tendo já  tudo preparado. Para quem nao sabe estava em testes um serviço de rsync para o gentoo.

Parece que afinal vamos precisas de mais discos  :Wink: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Bem, toda esta oferta é excelentemente bem vinda, uma vez que acima de tudo o mirror é algo que nos interessa bastante.

Em relação ao GLUA, a única coisa que não concordo é com a oferta do disco. A meu ver, o disco deve ficar propriedade da comunidade gentoo portuguesa e não ser oferecido a uma entidade pelo simples facto que, para além poderem simplesmente acabar com o mirroring e o disco já é deles e pronto, imaginem o caso em que a largura de banda ter que ser reduzida e neste caso o mirror ficar extremamente lento.

A opção de fornecer o disco para o serviço a que se destina somente, e continuar a ser propriedade de quem o forneceu evita estas duas opções. Para a entidade que ficará com o disco terá como beneficio um disco que poderá usar também para outros serviços, uma vez que mesmo sendo um disco de 40 gigas, serve e sobra para um mirror de gentoo completo, que da ultima vez que vi (ainda esta semana) eram 27 gigas.  O que se poderá fazer para proteger a entidade fornecedora de largura de banda é establecer um prazo de manutenção mínimo, digamos de 1 ano.

Em relação á UEvora, também recebi a resposta que um rsync estava em estudo, o que traria benefícios redobrados, para além que da minha parte a velocidade para lá era excelente, principalmente á noite.

Talvez já seja abusar um bocado, mas seria interessante que pelo menos uma pessoa responsável tivesse acesso shell ao mirror para puder enviar para lá pacotes que ainda não estivessem no ibiblio, como acontece frequentemente. Essa pessoa poderia ser da própria entidade, desde que tivesse um contacto frequente e sério com a comunidade gentoo portuguesa para poder fazer isso.

em relação ao tamanho/quantia do disco acho que é preferível darem todos 10 euros por um disco de 80 que 5 por um de 40. Isto porque com certeza 80 gigas darão sempre para suportar o mirror, 40 já começo a ter as minhas dúvidas. Lembro que seis meses atrás as distfiles ocupavam 6 gigas e havia 1900 pacotes no portage. Hoje são mais de 13 gigas e há mais de 3400 pacotes. Debian tem mais de 9000 pacotes, por isso isto pode crescer bem depressa.

Lembro que estas são opiniões pessoais apenas. Se se está a comprar um disco em conjunto, acho que se devem tomar decisões em conjunto também.

----------

## GotTLoS

boas..

descubri um grupo de utilizadores de linux com servidor de rsync!!! 

nao sei qual e' a largura de banda nem a disponibilidade deles pra criar um rsync de gentoo mas pode-se tentar. ainda nao falei com ninguem de la' deem as vossas opinioes.

pagina http://nux.ipb.pt/

hasta

----------

## lowgitek

Sem dúvida nenhuma o mirror da UEvora era excelente mesmo em termos de velocidade. A minh aopnião é a seguinte tal como o RoadRunner concordo que a ideia de a GLUA ficar com a posse do disco é mau na minha opnião o primeiro passo era criarmos uma entidade com fins não comerciais e com estatutos próprios. Acho que para isso pdoeriamos pedir alguma ajuda aos fulanos da Ansol para sabermos como poderiamos fazer isso. 

Sim parece um pouco de burocracia a mais mas se queremos fazer algo bem feito o melhor mesmo e começar-se por construir base sólidas para a mesma. Com uma instituições dessas para alem de termos mais crédito perante a todas as entidades responsáveis garantíamos que o uso a todo o material doado e que fosse de interesse para essa futura associação fosse usada com o fim único para bem do grupo de utilizadores do Gentoo. 

Em realação a escolha de onde poderá ficar o disco ou qual o tamanho adequado penso que se o numero de pessoas continuar poderíamos facilmente comprar um disco de 80GB. De notar que todos os discos agora já só tem 1 ano de garantia excepto os Samsung.  A minha escolha por eleita seria mesmo a UEvora que já tem provas dadas e tem se mostrado a altura para as coisas no entanto com as resalvas já postas. Esta é a minha posição actual sobre esta materia e aquela que acredito pessoalmente, claro que estou aberto a qualquer alternativa melhor apresentada. 

Proponho desde ja a criação de um outro Poll a seguir para perguntar se existe ou não interesse de se criar uma associação sem fins lucrativos para o Gentoo e o seu desenvolvimento. Pelo menos uma entidade que daria a cara por iniciativas dessas e não só. 

Um abraço, 

Elton Machado

----------

## lowgitek

 *GotTLoS wrote:*   

> boas..
> 
> descubri um grupo de utilizadores de linux com servidor de rsync!!! 
> 
> nao sei qual e' a largura de banda nem a disponibilidade deles pra criar um rsync de gentoo mas pode-se tentar. ainda nao falei com ninguem de la' deem as vossas opinioes.
> ...

 

Fui experimentar abrir o url e pelo tempo que demorou já me deixou duvidoso em relação a banda dispoível/manutenção esperada.

----------

## sluggard

Olá. Para quem não está a par, o mirror ftp.co.it.pt continua operacional à excepção de um pequeno pormenor: espaço em disco! A partição reservada à gentoo é de apenas 10GB e portanto insuficiente para conter as novas distfiles que vão chegando ao ibiblio.org. Como disse num post no gildot, estou certo que o novo admin do CO.IT.PT seria cooperante na colocação de um novo disco nessa máquina...

----------

## sena

Boas...

É só para dizer que, se isto for para a frente, também posso entrar com 10.

Quanto a contactos, conheço o pessoal do CIIST no polo do TagusPark do IST, mas é muito improvável (leia-se impossível) ter lá um mirror de qualquer coisa (estamos à rasca de largura de banda)...

Por isso, se alguém conseguir arranjar noutro sitio, era muito bom (nem que sejam só as distfiles, que o rsync não consome muito)...

Cumps, Joao Ribeiro

----------

## sluggard

Uma outra solução para a falta de mirrors seria fazer uma pequena app P2P (integrada no fetch do emerge) ou usando as existentes , como por exemplo a http://www.gnu.org/software/GNUnet/ para partilhar as distfiles...

----------

## davidsb

Acho a solução do p2p de distfiles excelente!

Podia-se criar um hub ou qq coisa assim, soh para troca de disfiles de gentoo.

Que dizem?

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *davidsb wrote:*   

> Podia-se criar um hub ou qq coisa assim, soh para troca de disfiles de gentoo. 

 

Alinho...

Inclusivé levo a ideia um pouco mais à frente. Ter um hub para clientes da netcabo, e um para todos. Atenção não estou propondo que se isolem os clientes netcabo dos restantes. Mas sim, que possa haver a possibilidade de escolher entre não pagar tráfego, e pagar tráfego nacional.

Eu ligar-me-ei aos dois, desde que o GNUnet funcione em consola.

Deixo a ideia à discussão.

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

concordo com o p2p. Aliás, nós cá em Coimbra por vezes já partilhávamos as distfiles por http entre o pessoal conhecido. Não partilhavamos entre todos por causa do nosso mísero upload.

Agora a derradeira questão, com tanta oferta de mirros nos ultimos tempos, ainda há interesse na compra de um disco?

----------

## davidsb

Acho que sim, a oferta de mirrors não foi só em termos de máquinas/largura de banda?

Ou houve alguem a oferecer-se para fazer mirror sem pedir disco-rigido?

----------

## PT_LAmb

Pelo que percebi do post do Humpback, apenas o mirror co.it.pt, é que não tem disco suficiente. No entanto já existem 3 mirrors operacionais, dos quais 1 tem uma velocidade muito baixa (é o caso do http://gentoo.felisberto.net).

Ricardo Cordeiro

----------

## X73

Se temos varios mirrors a *disposição* podiamos, usa-los...

co.it.pt era lentinho mas dava...

uevora era perfeito  :Wink:  assim como um mirror rsync lá...

vou dar uma palavrinha a uns amigos que trabalham na Telepac... ou mesmo até na Netcabo (já estou a espera de um não dos superiores, eles querem é que o pessoal fique apertado por causa dos limites... para haver mais  para eles ... enfim.. este pais...... )

mas nada como tentar  :Wink: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *X73 wrote:*   

> mas nada como tentar 

 

Estou fazendo figas...

----------

## meetra

eu mandei um email ah mantainer do ftp da FEUP e aki teem a resposta:

 *Quote:*   

> Bom dia
> 
> O problema e que 27G nao temos disponivel nem na FEUP nem na UP.
> 
> neste momento nao temos capacidade para mirrors com este tamanho.
> ...

 

não vale apena comentar   :Shocked: 

----------

## Satao

Apenas mais lenha para a fogueira... compram o disco que fica ao cuidado de alguma instituição. E se o disco pifar? Tem a comunidade que comprar outro?

Para servidores com algum tráfego, e muitos utilizadores a buscar vários ficheiros diferentes, acho que um disco IDE não se aguenta. Sendo SCSI, os preços disparam  :\

Seja como for, estou a ver a possibilidade de ter um mirror com rsync.

----------

## darktux

 *Satao wrote:*   

> Apenas mais lenha para a fogueira... compram o disco que fica ao cuidado de alguma instituição. E se o disco pifar? Tem a comunidade que comprar outro?
> 
> Para servidores com algum tráfego, e muitos utilizadores a buscar vários ficheiros diferentes, acho que um disco IDE não se aguenta. Sendo SCSI, os preços disparam  :\
> 
> Seja como for, estou a ver a possibilidade de ter um mirror com rsync.

 

Os discos IDE com o DMA têm cada vez + uma performance quase equiparável aos SCSI, não vale o investimento.

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *Satao wrote:*   

> Seja como for, estou a ver a possibilidade de ter um mirror com rsync.

 

Se quiseres os meus scripts de actualização modificados, é só avisares.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro

----------

